# Carlack AIO - fallen out of favour?



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I've gotten back into detailing due to a new car so I've been trying to decide what to use from all the stuff in the garage assuming the weather is nice tomorrow.

Carlack used to have a fantastic reputation as being easy to use by hand, unfussy, and being very good at "chemical" cleaning i.e. good for getting new paint squeaky clean.

Doing a search there's very few mentions of it recently.

Has it somehow fallen out of favour or is it simply that detailing is *way* more fickle than it was so every month there is a new flavour of the month?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

It is in my shelf for good


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

If you go to the Polished Bliss website they have recently started to stock Carlack as a good substitute for Werksat Acrylic Kit which had many followers on this Forum but for some reason the manufacturers suddenly stopped producing the Werksatat range within the last 6 months so Polished Bliss has now introduced the Carlack range as a close substitute for Werkstat......so I would say Carlack has not lost its favour but is still very much in favour and is now being bought by the ex-Werkstat gang, which I will be a member of once my Werkstat kit comes to an end
Dave


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Did anyone ever work out if Werkstat was particularly modified or just a branding exercise and essentially rebottled Carlack?

Seems Carlack got purchased by a Swiss company which is why Werkstat no longer exists - reading between the lines my guess would simply be a commercial/contractual issue.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Used carlack nsc today. Great cleaner


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

It's on my list to buy next 

I did read that it is werkstatt in a different bottle or vice versa

But anyhoo deffo getting it next, the pictures of the aston Martin on the pb website sold it for me


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Only used carlack long life just now as I still have some werstat stuff but the long life is superb. I have actually just ordered some carlack shampoo today due to some write ups


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

Am slowing running out of werkstat too, I bought some Carlack detailer to replace the last step of werkstat, I personally dont think its As good as the werkstat, firstly its a 'wee' like yellow colour, whereby the last step of werkstat was milky white.
Despite reading they are the same products I think werkstat refined them to the next level.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Ceratec said:


> Am slowing running out of werkstat too, I bought some Carlack detailer to replace the last step of werkstat, I personally dont think its As good as the werkstat, firstly its a 'wee' like yellow colour, whereby the last step of werkstat was milky white.
> Despite reading they are the same products I think werkstat refined them to the next level.


You mean they took the ****


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> You mean they took the ****


Well it's the colour of ****


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Must be **** then


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Well it's still good stuff - used it today on paint and wheels and forgot just how simple and unfussy it is to apply tbh and it seems to leave a nice squeaky finish still.

I think the bottle will still be half full in 2020 though you use so little.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Carlack Complete is a terrific product. Considered research and development and designed with a purpose in mind.

Fallen victim to the inferior products in flashier packaging. 

Okay Complete isn't the easiest to use but once you master it there's genuinely not a better paint cleanser out there. I just warn you, do not use this on black in direct sunlight lol!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Spoony said:


> *Okay Complete isn't the easiest to use* but once you master it there's genuinely not a better paint cleanser out there. I just warn you, do not use this on black in direct sunlight lol!


Spoony have you tried carlack NSC, how would you say it compares to complete in terms of ease of use. In a year I've gone through half a litre of carlack nsc used mostly by hand application it is hard work massaging it into the paint but seems to pull out grime that I didnt know was present. A lot of elbow grease but satisfaction for the squeaky clean finish, The downfall as you mentioned the packaging and smell not doing it any favours.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hi mate, NSC and Complete are essentially one in the same - Complete is it's Sunday name if you like. It is the cleanser and base element of the Carlack twins.

It has to be applied very thinly and massaged in to the paint as you have been doing. And you're right, it's not the easiest to use but as I said it's designed for a purpose, which is fulfills. I'm afraid there's no trade secrets or tricks to make it easier!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Carlack is the original out of the 3 products that are similar, Klasse, Carlack and Jeffs werkstat, and probably the best from what I can read.
I remember reading it on the web but cant remember where but there is a good write up on the CYC website.
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/pre-w...-systematic-care-various-sizes-/prod_356.html

I have both the sealant and the cleaner and both do a great job, the 
CarLack 68 - Nano Systematic Care gives a superb shine and then I normally top that with whatever I fancy.
I first got this stuff from CYC when I say the Carlack stuff bundled with 476, winning combo for the winter without a doubt:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

IMO it isn't hard product to use. Best when using DA though! Best cleaner AIO.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Carlack is the original out of the 3 products that are similar, Klasse, Carlack and Jeffs werkstat, and probably the best from what I can read.
> I remember reading it on the web but cant remember where but there is a good write up on the CYC website.
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/pre-w...-systematic-care-various-sizes-/prod_356.html
> 
> ...


That protection would survive a nuclear war! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## MaxolenUK (Aug 22, 2014)

Ceratec said:


> Am slowing running out of werkstat too, I bought some Carlack detailer to replace the last step of werkstat, I personally dont think its As good as the werkstat, firstly its a 'wee' like yellow colour, whereby the last step of werkstat was milky white.
> Despite reading they are the same products I think werkstat refined them to the next level.


It sounds like you may have forgotten to give it a shake. Fast Detailer should be a milky while colour and not any shade of yellow.

With regards to people having trouble with Complete being difficult to take off. This is always one of two reasons, you have either used too much or you have used it on hot paint and baked it on.

Someone also mentioned using a DA. I have to agree, while the whole ethos of Carlack is about simple to use products with outstanding results by hand, if you have a machine then use it. I took time out to do a durability comparison with Complete and a development sample of Longlife to compare against the Maxolen range. Using a Bigfoot 21 with a waffle pad I applied both complete and Longlife to a 15 plate Clio in under an hour of actual working time. Obviously not including tea breaks as this filled the rest of the day 

We have a couple of new products to be added to the carlack range shortly so keep an eye out for them :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What kind of durability you get from it?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Back in 2012 when I started I bought 4 big tubs of it lol. Still have it, never went bad and works like the day I got it 4 years ago.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

One product which I'm keeping always in my shelf.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Another "twins" fan here. Go to product when the new transporter arrived...not an easy task to do that much paintwork but worth it!

Definitely one to have to hand.


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

camerashy said:


> If you go to the Polished Bliss website they have recently started to stock Carlack as a good substitute for Werksat Acrylic Kit which had many followers on this Forum but for some reason the manufacturers suddenly stopped producing the Werksatat range within the last 6 months so Polished Bliss has now introduced the Carlack range as a close substitute for Werkstat......so I would say Carlack has not lost its favour but is still very much in favour and is now being bought by the ex-Werkstat gang, which I will be a member of once my Werkstat kit comes to an end
> Dave


I've joined from being a Werkstat fan


----------

